# Rockford Files '76 Firebird Esprit model



## Warspite (Aug 3, 2013)

Hello all,

Do any of you know of a kit I can make the 1976 Pontiac Firebird Esprit used by James Garner in the tv series the Rockford Files? Most models I have seen have various scoops on the hood and they were no scoops on the tv car.
Any and all will help greatly appreciated.









Don


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

You can get a 75 Formula, but the kit is rare and expensive.

They did update them to the 77 face if you wanted to go the arduous route of converting a Trans-Am to an Esprit.


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Found this on scalemate's history


----------



## Warspite (Aug 3, 2013)

aussiemuscle308 said:


> Found this on scalemate's history


Thanks aussiemuscle308, that is likely the only kit close enough. I'd need to get rid of the scoops on the bonnet though. I've seen photos of the parts for this kit and it only has the one bonnet. He drove this one as well so except for the bonnet, all is good.









I guess I should start the hunt for this kit.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

While you are searching you might also look at the 1978 3n1 kit. It probably has the hood version you are looking for that should still fit the '75 kit you have.


----------



## Warspite (Aug 3, 2013)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> While you are searching you might also look at the 1978 3n1 kit. It probably has the hood version you are looking for that should still fit the '75 kit you have.


That is close to the version he drove in the later seasons. Issues besides the bonnet are the fake air vents just behind the front wheel and the split roof. It would seem I'll need to find three kits just to have all the proper parts to make one.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

You should have enought parts left to flip the other 2 kits (with the part switch noted of course.) Or make the other 2 to stage with the Rockford version.in chase or get away vignettes! 🙃


----------



## Warspite (Aug 3, 2013)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> You should have enought parts left to flip the other 2 kits (with the part switch noted of course.) Or make the other 2 to stage with the Rockford version.in chase or get away vignettes! 🙃


Very sound advice sir. Now all I have to do is find someone selling these kits as Round2/MPC hasn't re-released them, yet.


----------

